# Falcao al Manchester United



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Sembra che il tormentone riguardante Radamel Falcao non sia ancora giunto alla conclusione.
Infatti secondo Saris Bello, una giornalista colombiana, il giocatore si trasferirà al Manchester United per circa 60 milioni di euro.
L'ufficialità dovrebbe arrivare nelle prossime ore, le ultime di questa sessione estiva di calciomercato.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Se è vero, gran colpo. Certo che però prendere un'altra punta quando in difesa fanno pietà...


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se è vero, gran colpo. Certo che però prendere un'altra punta quando in difesa fanno pietà...



Si spiegherebbe la cessione di Hernandez, in attacco ora sono solamente in 3, Rooney, Van Persie e Welbeck.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Si spiegherebbe la cessione di Hernandez, in attacco ora sono solamente in 3, Rooney, Van Persie e Welbeck.



Si questo è vero, ma continuo a pensare che loro priorità sarebbe dovuta essere un difensore centrale. Poi per carità, uno come Falcao va preso a prescindere.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

ma spendere 25/30 mln per hummels no eh ahahhaha anche se ho visto l'ultima partita dello UTD e oltre ad avere una difesa pessima, è proprio il gioco che non va, Van Gaal dovrà abbandonare presto l'idea della difesa a 3


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo As il giocatore sarà pagato 65 milioni.*


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo As il giocatore sarà pagato 65 milioni.*



Fra Shaw, Herrera, Di Maria, Rojo e Falcao avranno speso qualcosa come 200 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fra Shaw, Herrera, Di Maria, Rojo e Falcao avranno speso qualcosa come 200 milioni di euro.



Con Falcao a 65, la spesa totale è di 250 milioni di euro per la campagna acquisti 2014/2015


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fra Shaw, Herrera, Di Maria, Rojo e Falcao avranno speso qualcosa come 200 milioni di euro.



Qualche milioncino per un centrale avrebbero anche potuto spenderlo però.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

*E' quasi fatta. Falcao va al Manchester United. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo As il giocatore sarà pagato 65 milioni.*



*Anche Laudisa conferma: Falcao vicino al Manchester United per 60 milioni.*


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Comunque allo United serviva un grande attaccante. Falcao è nettamente più forte sia di Rooney (che vive di glorie passate da tanti anni...) che di Van Persie. Gran colpo.

Mercato da 250 milioni di euro tondi tondi.


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' quasi fatta. Falcao va al Manchester United. *



Ormai sono sempre le squadre straniere ad avverare i nostri sogni, le nostre ci regalano sempre incubi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Falcao alla Juve in prestito, certo. Mentre Marotta tratta il prestito arrivano questi con 65 milioni di euro. Ma per piacere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

La Juve è andato pure a trattarlo ahah

Bel colpo del Manchester. Ora tornano pericolosissimi!


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Ok Laudisa, ma la più grande figura di melma della storia l'ha fatta il signore de "Esclusiva Mondiale!!111!!!1!1! Falcao è del Real Madrid. Tutto fatto!". Come se non gli bastasse la figura pietosa, ieri ha continuato scrivendo che "Il contratto tra Falcao ed il Real Madrid è stato clamorosamente strappato dopo l'offerta del Manchester CITY".

Buona vanga...


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

Comunque in uk parlano di prestito oneroso, per 5-6 milioni di sterline  Con l'opzione per l'acquisto definitivo di 55 milioni di €


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok Laudisa, ma la più grande figura di melma della storia l'ha fatta il signore de "Esclusiva Mondiale!!111!!!1!1! Falcao è del Real Madrid. Tutto fatto!". Come se non gli bastasse la figura pietosa, ieri ha continuato scrivendo che "Il contratto tra Falcao ed il Real Madrid è stato clamorosamente strappato dopo l'offerta del Manchester CITY".
> 
> Buona vanga...



Chi l'ha scritto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque in uk parlano di prestito oneroso, per 5-6 milioni di sterline  Con l'opzione per l'acquisto definitivo di 55 milioni di €



Si, 10 milioni di euro mo, poi altri 55.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

vabbe ma questi sono illegali


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2014)

Adesso sono curioso di vedere come Van Gaal farà coesistere Rooney, Van Persie, Falcao e Di Maria, senza contare che hanno preso duemila terzini sinistri e che sembravano voler impostare la squadra sul 3-5-2. In ogni caso, anche se probabilmente avevano più bisogno di un centrale o di un mediano, resta un colpo fantastico. Avercene di problemi simili. Poi El Tigre sembra nato per la Premier...


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Adesso sono curioso di vedere come Van Gaal farà coesistere Rooney, Van Persie, Falcao e Di Maria, senza contare che hanno preso duemila terzini sinistri e che sembravano voler impostare la squadra sul 3-5-2. In ogni caso, anche se probabilmente avevano più bisogno di un centrale o di un mediano, resta un colpo fantastico. Avercene di problemi simili. Poi El Tigre sembra nato per la Premier...



Pare arrivi Falcao, anche perché van Persie potrebbe doversi operare al ginocchio.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pare arrivi Falcao, anche perché van Persie potrebbe doversi operare al ginocchio.



Capito. Beh, io sono un fanatico di Van Persie, pur riconoscendone gli evidenti limiti tattici e caratteriali, però, oggettivamente, se Falcao è recuperato è un'altra cosa. 
Tra l'altro, attenzione, ho dimenticato Mata all'elenco. Forse non è un caso...vuoi vedere che il Condor....


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2014)

I dirigenti del Manchester sono tra i peggiori. Ok che dicono di avere budget illimitato, ma perchè vai a spendere 65mln nel reparto dove stai messo meglio? Con tutti i soldi che hanno speso in questo mercato dovevano avere una squadra di un'altro livello


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2014)

in rapporto a quello che hanno speso secondo me hanno fatto un mercato da cani.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> in rapporto a quello che hanno speso secondo me hanno fatto un mercato da cani.



Ma secondo un pò tutti penso.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Falcao a 65, la spesa totale è di 250 milioni di euro per la campagna acquisti 2014/2015



Tra l'altro, al contrario di Real e Chelsea, non hanno fatto nessuna cessione significativa. Si sono limitati a spendere e basta, pazzesco se rapportato alla nostra situazione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Anche Laudisa conferma: Falcao vicino al Manchester United per 60 milioni.*



Sapete qual'è la cosa divertente? Andare sui vari siti sportivi e trovarsi titoli come "Juve beffata,va allo United"


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Falcao va benissimo allo United....dopo un anno passato a sciabolare Champagne e a farsi tipe stra gnocche gli serve carburare per poi essere rilanciato in Premier League!!


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> in rapporto a quello che hanno speso secondo me hanno fatto un mercato da cani.



Quoto...Pure il mio ultimo mercato milionario di fifa è stato piu intelligente


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> in rapporto a quello che hanno speso secondo me hanno fatto un mercato da cani.



Allora non sono l'unico a pensarlo. Se Van Gaal non trova l'equilibrio giusto rischiano di fare un epic fail clamoroso imho.


----------



## Doctore (1 Settembre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allora non sono l'unico a pensarlo. Se Van Gaal non trova l'equilibrio giusto rischiano di fare un epic fail clamoroso imho.



Basta mettere un allenatore serio neanche tanto vincente e il manchster utd volerebbe senza problemi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Basta mettere un allenatore serio neanche tanto vincente e il manchster utd volerebbe senza problemi.



Appunto. Van Gaal è perfetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> in rapporto a quello che hanno speso secondo me hanno fatto un mercato da cani.


Chi avrebbero dovuto comprare? Hanno preso Di Maria e Falcao, mercato da cani...


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi avrebbero dovuto comprare? Hanno preso Di Maria e Falcao, mercato da cani...



160 mil per due giocatori quando stanno con le pezze al c.... dietro e in mezzo al campo, confermo, da cani, oltretutto Falcao è un grande attaccante non lo mette in dubbio nessuno (anche se andrà verificato dopo l'infortunio), ma con Van Persie e Rooney farà più o meno la stessa fine che ha fatto Cavani nel PSG, non sono giocatori complementari. Chi avrebbero dovuto prendere? Con la metà di quello che han speso per Blind, Shaw, Herrera ecc.. andavi dal Borussia e prendevi Reus e Hummels, invece di imbottirti la squadra di mancini e giocatori disfunzionali. Da cani, *in rapporto a quello che hanno speso*


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> I dirigenti del Manchester sono tra i peggiori. Ok che dicono di avere budget illimitato, ma perchè vai a spendere 65mln nel reparto dove stai messo meglio? Con tutti i soldi che hanno speso in questo mercato dovevano avere una squadra di un'altro livello



Meglio? Il Manchester deve ricostruire TUTTO, non c'è un reparto che si salva..giusto in porta perché c'è De Gea, il resto è roba da Everton o anche meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi avrebbero dovuto comprare? Hanno preso Di Maria e Falcao, mercato da cani...



Hummels/Subotic + Xabi Alonso vista la loro situazione sarebbero stati acquisti più utili di Falcao IMHO


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> 160 mil per due giocatori quando stanno con le pezze al c.... dietro e in mezzo al campo, confermo, da cani, oltretutto Falcao è un grande attaccante non lo mette in dubbio nessuno (anche se andrà verificato dopo l'infortunio), ma con Van Persie e Rooney farà più o meno la stessa fine che ha fatto Cavani nel PSG, non sono giocatori complementari. Chi avrebbero dovuto prendere? Con la metà di quello che han speso per Blind, Shaw, Herrera ecc.. andavi dal Borussia e prendevi Reus e Hummels, invece di imbottirti la squadra di mancini e giocatori disfunzionali. Da cani, *in rapporto a quello che hanno speso*



Il Borussia non li cede altrimenti sarebbero già andati via, disfunzionali anche no dato che è gente chiesta da Van Gaal che evidentemente ha in mente come giocare.

De Gea
Jones Evans Rojo
Valencia Herrera Blind Shaw
Di Maria
Rooney Falcao/Van Persie

Non mi pare proprio una squadra costruita a cane, hanno un budget illimitato e le altre squadre lo sanno, per quello hanno pagato Shaw 40 milioni e Di Maria 75.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hummels/Subotic + Xabi Alonso vista la loro situazione sarebbero stati acquisti più utili di Falcao IMHO


Sul difensore sono d'accordo ma da qui a dire mercato da cani ce ne passa di acqua.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> 160 mil per due giocatori quando stanno con le pezze al c.... dietro e in mezzo al campo, confermo, da cani, oltretutto Falcao è un grande attaccante non lo mette in dubbio nessuno (anche se andrà verificato dopo l'infortunio), ma con Van Persie e Rooney farà più o meno la stessa fine che ha fatto Cavani nel PSG, non sono giocatori complementari. Chi avrebbero dovuto prendere? Con la metà di quello che han speso per Blind, Shaw, Herrera ecc.. andavi dal Borussia e prendevi Reus e Hummels, invece di imbottirti la squadra di mancini e giocatori disfunzionali. Da cani, *in rapporto a quello che hanno speso*


Ti do ragione sul centrale, forse avrebbero potuto fare qualcosa in più ma per il resto la squadra è stata costruita bene. Blind-Herrera sono una buona coppia, sugli esterni hanno preso un giovane come Shaw e uno come Di Maria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sul difensore sono d'accordo ma da qui a dire mercato da cani ce ne passa di acqua.



No vabbè mercato da cani no, però potevano spendere meglio i soldi.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione sul centrale, forse avrebbero potuto fare qualcosa in più ma per il resto la squadra è stata costruita bene. Blind-Herrera sono una buona coppia, sugli esterni hanno preso un giovane come Shaw e uno come Di Maria



A gennaio o al limite in estate andranno su un centrale forte e faranno sicuramente qualcosa a destra, per il resto mi sembra una squadra già competitiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No vabbè mercato da cani no, però potevano spendere meglio i soldi.


In difesa, ribadisco, dalla cintola in su hanno speso bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Borussia non li cede altrimenti sarebbero già andati via, disfunzionali anche no dato che è gente chiesta da Van Gaal che evidentemente ha in mente come giocare.
> 
> De Gea
> Jones Evans Rojo
> ...



A me centrocampo e difesa non fanno impazzire. Si salva solo Shaw.


----------



## Snake (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Borussia non li cede altrimenti sarebbero già andati via, disfunzionali anche no dato che è gente chiesta da Van Gaal che evidentemente ha in mente come giocare.
> 
> De Gea
> Jones Evans Rojo
> ...


presentati col grano pesante dal borussia e poi vediamo se non te li cede. Per il resto questa è una formazione che un minimo di senso lo può avere ma resta il fatto che per quello che hanno speso potevano mettere su una corazzata.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> presentati col grano pesante dal borussia e poi vediamo se non te li cede. Per il resto questa è una formazione che un minimo di senso lo può avere ma resta il fatto che per quello che hanno speso potevano mettere su una corazzata.



Appunto. Con 250 mln non dico che ci compri una squadra di calcio ma quasi.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> presentati col grano pesante dal borussia e poi vediamo se non te li cede. Per il resto questa è una formazione che un minimo di senso lo può avere ma resta il fatto che per quello che hanno speso potevano mettere su una corazzata.



Non è così facile prendere i fenomeni dagli squadroni, guarda Bale o Suarez quanto sono stati pagati..non siamo su FM dove basta presentarsi con l'assegno pronto 

Se penso ai soldi buttati letteralmente via da City, Barcellona, Real, Psg o Chelsea per comprare mezzi giocatori stiamo qui fino a domattina.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

Quinta stagione consecutiva senza Champions. 

Leggevo che van Persie potrebbe restare fuori per 4-6 mesi.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

*Mancano solo le visite mediche, poi Falcao firmerà il contratto con lo United.*


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mancano solo le visite mediche, poi Falcao firmerà il contratto con lo United.*




Grandissimo colpo. Beati loro che hanno tutti questi soldi.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Mancano solo le visite mediche, poi Falcao firmerà il contratto con lo United.*



Strano, pensavo lo regalassero alla Juventus


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Viste le cifre dell'operazione rido a pensare che tanti giornalisti italiani davano credito ad un suo arrivo a Torino, fantacalcio, tranne che per loro


----------



## juventino (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Borussia non li cede altrimenti sarebbero già andati via, disfunzionali anche no dato che è gente chiesta da Van Gaal che evidentemente ha in mente come giocare.
> 
> De Gea
> Jones Evans Rojo
> ...



A me questa formazione sembra davvero troppo sbilanciata sinceramente. Poi rinunciare a prendere un centrale e andare ancora in giro con Evans è da pazzi.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Settembre 2014)

Hanno fatto negli ultimi anni almeno 2-3 acquisti dettati DAL PANICO: Fellaini e Mata (imo sopravvalutato) e adesso quasi quasi anche Falcao ci metterei
Non immaginavo che con la partenza di SAF avrebbero avuto tutte queste difficoltà a programmare


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Viste le cifre dell'operazione rido a pensare che tanti giornalisti italiani davano credito ad un suo arrivo a Torino, fantacalcio, tranne che per loro



Ma infatti era da pazzi pensare che una societa' italiana potesse fare un acquisto di questa portata.Cifre troppo alte in ballo per le societa' italiane


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

Falcao arriva a Carrington, centro di allenamento dello United.


----------



## rossovero (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Falcao arriva a Carrington, centro di allenamento dello United.



Avrei voluto vedere Falcao marcato da Nesta, si assomigliano un botto.
Mi sarei fiondato su Hummels cmq, ora hanno tre grandissime punte, ma nessuna davvero integra nel fisico.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2014)

Di Maria Rooney Van Persie
Falcao​
Improbabile ma intrigante.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Falcao arriva a Carrington, centro di allenamento dello United.



espressione triste, probabilmente perché voleva la Juve


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2014)

Se lo United non raggiunge manco le prime 4 posizioni con quella squadra...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se lo United non raggiunge manco le prime 4 posizioni con quella squadra...



Con gli acquisti fatti DEVE vincere il titolo senza scuse. Anzi, deve vincere tutte le partite dalla prossima fino a Maggio.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con gli acquisti fatti DEVE vincere il titolo senza scuse. Anzi, deve vincere tutte le partite dalla prossima fino a Maggio.



In difesa gli manca qualcosa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Prezzo????????????????????


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Prezzo????????????????????



L'Equipe: 10 prestito oneroso, più altri 55 per il riscatto a fine stagione.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con gli acquisti fatti DEVE vincere il titolo senza scuse. Anzi, deve vincere tutte le partite dalla prossima fino a Maggio.



Difficile, con City e Chelsea di mezzo  puntano alla Champions intanto e il prossimo anno al titolo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Difficile, con City e Chelsea di mezzo  puntano alla Champions intanto e il prossimo anno al titolo.



PUnteranno già da adesso, ma il Chelsea è ilf avorito.

Grazie mille Penny.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2014)

@carlolaudisa

Giallo #Falcao . Lo #United chiede deroga di un'ora per completare le visite e sospende la cessione di #Welbeck all'#Arsenal . Suspense #gds 

 
alla gazza non si rassegnano


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> @carlolaudisa
> 
> Giallo #Falcao . Lo #United chiede deroga di un'ora per completare le visite e sospende la cessione di #Welbeck all'#Arsenal . Suspense #gds
> 
> ...



Solo che ora la giuve non può più prenderlo.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)

Proroga concessa allo United.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> @carlolaudisa
> 
> Giallo #Falcao . Lo #United chiede deroga di un'ora per completare le visite e sospende la cessione di #Welbeck all'#Arsenal . Suspense #gds
> 
> ...


Chissà quante copie la gazza ha venduto agli juventini con sta storia...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2014)




----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)




----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Finalmente


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Finalmente



Non so quanto reggerà Mata, ho come la sensazione che sia sulla lista nera di Van Gaal.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non so quanto reggerà Mata, ho come la sensazione che sia sulla lista nera di Van Gaal.



Dentro Januzaj, e 4-2-3-1


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Settembre 2014)

per me regna il caos in questa squadra


----------



## giovanedave (2 Settembre 2014)




----------



## giovanedave (2 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Serginho (2 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


>



Welbeck è andato all'Arsenal


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


>



ahaha simpatica


----------

